# TSB Moneybuild account



## napoleon (1 Aug 2007)

Hey,

Does any1 out there have 1 of these?
And are they worth anything?
Have 1 4 years, but thinkin of cashin it.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2007)

What is it (e.g. deposit or investment account)? What charges apply etc.?


----------



## F. Kruger (1 Aug 2007)

I am sure there are lots of people that still save in this product which was sold by TSB when they were not tied to Irish Life. The product might date back to 1990.

Hibernian basically branded a savings plan for TBS. The rest of the details are a bit vague but I am certain that it has a nil allocation period and a policy fee. It may have a bid/offer spread and is invested in a mixed/managed type fund.

There are better value offerings out there and if you have automatic indexation on the product then you should stop it. As to why you want to cash it in, you have not stated.

Only you can tell us what the total contributions that you have made are and what the current value is.


----------



## capall (1 Aug 2007)

The returns for this are given on the hibernian website
If it has taken a hit like most funds in recent weeks then right now isn't the time to be cashing in


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2007)

napoleon said:


> And are they worth anything?


Yours will presumably be worth something but, as mentioned above, it would be worth posting how much you have invested, what it is worth today, what charges apply, why you invested in this particular product in the first place, what you want to use the money for and when etc. before people can comment in any meaningful way.


----------



## napoleon (6 Sep 2007)

Hi back again
It turns out I have it for 6 years - time flies
I have paid in 10500 and it is only worth 11480 if I cash it.
Any ideas what I could do with mone if I cashed it in?
I would like keep it secure


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

Is €11,480 what you'd get into your hand if you encashed it now or could there be further deductions such as exit tax (23% on any growth), early encashment penalties (if it's a fixed term investment etc.) or are there any bonuses available if you hold on and cash in later? In short there's not enough information about the product here to make a definite call. If you had €11,480 today and wanted to keep it secure then you could maybe put it on deposit at the best rates available (see the _Financial Best Buys _forum), invest  in a low charges low risk/reward unit linked fund etc. or a mixture of both.


----------



## capall (7 Sep 2007)

What % return is that,seems very low,which fund were you in there is a few for TSB


----------

